# emerson karambit trainer



## TallAdam85 (Aug 18, 2004)

i have a emerson karambit trainer on the weight it is like 150 bucks i was wondering does any one have one it is alot of money for a trainer but is it worth it or should i just send it back and pay the 30% restocking fee i did not get it yet i problay get it by the end of the week from ups


----------



## FunSPE (Aug 19, 2004)

A buddy of mine has the trainer. I've used it a few times and its quite nice as a training tool. There are some benefits to using it but In my opinion, its way way over priced. For kerambit training I have a few trainers made out of aluminum and wood that were made for me a while back. Those are mainly what I use. As a side note, I do have the Emerson Kerambit and I simply love it. Great knife.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 19, 2004)

The trainer is NOT worth the cost IMHO. With the Wave action of the Emerson Kerambit, the blade is deployed as you draw. I made a really close aluminum (nonfolding) replica with pocket clip that rides the way a real Emerson Kerambit would. When  I draw it, I can't really tell if it was closed or opened while in my pocket.  The only benifit I could see of the practice folder is practicing the draw so the wave catches on your pocket, but I can practice that with the live blade.


----------

